# Swapping drivers in older speakers



## Flyinbanana (Feb 2, 2008)

I have an old Boston SubSat6 satellite system and the surrounds on the mids have turned to dust over the years. I've already replaced one surround due to damage with moderate success but thought I'd just replace the drivers at this point. How would I go about choosing an appropriate 4" midrange? I probably have the original spec sheet (or can get them from Boston)-- is it just a matter of finding a speaker from a well-known manufacturer (I'm looking at an Audax on Madisound) with about the same frequency response? 

I know speakers have different tonal qualities of course; I just want decent sound for a secondary system.


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

What kind of crossovers does Boston use?

I would try to find one that matches the old speaker closely, most especially the impedance and SPL across the output range.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Lothar34 said:


> What kind of crossovers does Boston use?
> 
> I would try to find one that matches the old speaker closely, most especially the impedance and SPL across the output range.


That's exactly what I was thinking. See what you can find as far as information on the old drivers.


----------

